# Brook trout and blueberries



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

This is another report on fishing in the UP. We just returned from 2 weeks in Grand Marais. We trolled the big lake for lake trout when it was possible, and fished brook trout inland when it wasn't. We had terrific brook trout fishing. My grandson and I caught 40 on our best day. All but a handful were 7-9" (see pics) but we landed 7 over 14". The trophy of the whole trip was my personal best 18 3/4"er (see pic). I'll mount that one. Brook trout almost never hold still for a photo so we took a lot of pics of them in the landing net. A bonus was finding blueberries in several locations. I used a Thermacell and had no problems with skeeters.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome trip! That's a toad!!!


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

I did kinda this trip a few yes ago, just added bear hunting. It was the best camping trip ever. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

That big brookie deserves to be mounted... Congrats


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

abbatoys said:


> That big brookie deserves to be mounted... Congrats


It will be. I have been doing fish taxidermy for a hobby for over 50 years. :lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

DFJISH said:


> It will be. I have been doing fish taxidermy for a hobby for over 50 years. :lol:


Please post some pictures when you are done.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Great fish, sounds like an awesome trip. One question and definitely not looking for specifics at all: Were all the brookies river fish or did you guys hit some lakes too? Either way, nice fish and that big one is a brute!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

concentroutin said:


> Great fish, sounds like an awesome trip. One question and definitely not looking for specifics at all: Were all the brookies river fish or did you guys hit some lakes too? Either way, nice fish and that big one is a brute!


We fished both. Most of the fish (and smaller ones) came from 2 rivers and the largest ones came from lakes.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thanks for sharing a great report and great pics. Sounds like a great trip!
Don


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wonderful trip, and doing it with your grandson and having fresh blueberries makes it even more so. That big Brookie is a great fish.

D


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job and beauty of a speck.


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

18-3/4" fish is hatchery fish. You can tell by looking at the gill plate.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

joekrz said:


> 18-3/4" fish is hatchery fish. You can tell by looking at the gill plate.


I've never heard that one, I always look at the tail. Square tail being wild while rounded planted from cement raceways.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, doesn't get any better


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

joekrz said:


> 18-3/4" fish is hatchery fish. You can tell by looking at the gill plate.


Could you elaborate on this? Exactly what you are looking at on the gill plate that would tell you that this is a hatchery fish?


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Please post some pictures when you are done.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

That picture should qualify you for a master angler award.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, I would definitely get that 18" brookie mounted too!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Plums are ready now too. Just picked 1/2 a bushel from my one tree last night.


----------

